# Mantids



## Arachnids (Sep 15, 2005)

What mantis species are good begginers? I am thinking about buying some mantids,but they all sound hard to keep....if you have mantids for sale that are good for begginers let me know.


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 15, 2005)

Check out this thread *clicky*. It has a lot of information on what mantids are good for beginners.


----------



## Mantis_1221 (Sep 25, 2005)

> What mantis species are good begginers? I am thinking about buying some mantids,but they all sound hard to keep....if you have mantids for sale that are good for begginers let me know.


Well, my first mantids were chinese mantids, they are fairly easy to raise and don't require any "significant" heating changes as they are acustomed to U.S. weather.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 25, 2005)

all mantis ar relativel easy except the species that need really high heating arrangments


----------



## Lee2k4 (Sep 25, 2005)

My first Mantis is a Giant Asian Mantis - Hierodula species, he is very timid, will walk onto your hand and is not aggressive. He is just a Nymph at the moment.


----------



## arm2010 (Sep 26, 2005)

My first mantis was an african species,they are fairly easy to raise and don't mind being handled. and not too expensive.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 26, 2005)

i am on my first mantid and it is an african mantis


----------

